# quackers barn



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I,m looking for plan,s for a quackers barn.in side I want to put a mezzanine floor.we intend to live in the barn .top floor living room ,kitchen master bedroom down stairs spare bedrooms bathroom Landry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Waldo said:


> I,m looking for plan,s for a quackers barn.in side I want to put a mezzanine floor.we intend to live in the barn .top floor living room ,kitchen master bedroom down stairs spare bedrooms bathroom Landry


Sounds like a good "project" Waldo......lots of Quaker buildings up in the northeast part of the country if I recall correctly.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's some pics to choose from Waldo.....about anyone can design around your plan once they get the look that you like.

Regards, Mike



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/379991287281893435/


----------

